

The Young and the Perceptive - DanielBMarkham
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/06/opinion/06hallinan.html?_r=1&ref=opinion

======
deveren
The only difference, however, is the "mistake", as the author puts it in the
article, made the mistakees a TON of money for a long long time. Reading
music, and financial analysts are so far from each other, that the analogy
struggles at best. Good attempt, but working in the industry as an attorney
for a couple of years, these mistakes are named so to cover up the fact that
they finally got caught!

